# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VB6] Steam Account/Password Manager 1.0.1 (Account Safe, Fully encrypted) [SRC]

## NiTrOwow

As i said a few weeks ago i believe 9 weeks ago. I was planning on making such a app.
Here is it. I made it a while ago by now. But uhm just uploads it now.

*Features:*
- Encrypted and saved in the registery (The app name is the subkey where all encryprted string get saved. So that means a unique name of the pe will also save the data with that name in the registery)- It will find Steam.exe through the steam registry settings. You don't have to worry that it won't get found.- Steam killer (works in Win7/XP tskill/taskkill). No more waiting for "Steam finishing cloud sync". Instantly closes now.- Master account to be able to launch a account from the manager. Will be set the first time you open the pe. Don't change the name of the pe after you set it. Or else the database will not be found.- Secure: No form caption (form grabbers will fail) , no default registery entries (stealers will fail) aka Anti-keylogger etc


*Demo:*




*Download:*
See attached zip file.

Have fun and let me know what you think of it  :wave:

----------


## si_the_geek

_Thread moved from the 'CodeBank' (which is for code snippets, such as functions or modules, etc) to the 'UtilityBank' forum (which is for you to post code for full programs, etc)_

Note that it would be useful for people if you add a brief explanation of the functionality that your program provides.

----------


## NiTrOwow

> _Thread moved from the 'CodeBank' (which is for code snippets, such as functions or modules, etc) to the 'UtilityBank' forum (which is for you to post code for full programs, etc)_
> 
> Note that it would be useful for people if you add a brief explanation of the functionality that your program provides.


Alright sorry. I wasn't sure where to really post it. Anyways i will now add some things i can do to the OP.

----------

